# Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney - Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (10. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney - Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney - Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. Juni 2015)

Das Thema spricht mich an. Hoffentlich nicht zu pathetisch...


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2015)

ich freu mich unglaublich auf den Film, das Buch ist schon brilliant und so detailiert, das selbst Astronauten dem respekt zollen
wenn die da nicht irgendwas verhauen ist das ein Instant-Win!

Ach ja, kauft das Buch und folgt dem Author unter @andyweirauthor !


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2015)

Hört sich doch mal interessant an.
So ein bischen Robinson Crusoe im Weltall.


----------

